# Pokemon Generation 5



## captaj12 (Jul 25, 2009)

If nintendo considered to start a new batch of pokemon, would you consider these?  ^_^ 
Check out the link below v'.'v
http://pokemonacanthite.com/pokemon.php


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

No.

They're all cell-shaded.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 25, 2009)

No, not really.

I'd like to see Game Freak's original designs.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

they don't really look like pokemon...


----------



## MygL (Jul 25, 2009)

Dunno probably...

Ahh... A world with 650 Pokemonz, beautiful.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> They're all cell-shaded.


^^


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2009)

No.
I really couldn't care after the 2nd generation.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the legendaries, but I have no feeling for the starters as they look really weak and impowerful.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Anjewl and Kindlejou, but all of them look weird and the names don't seem Pokemon-ish.


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 26, 2009)

More pokemon!  WHOOOOOO-- oh, are these real?


----------



## JamesBertie (Jul 26, 2009)

they kinda just mushed all the origional starters together to make new ones if you see what i mean


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 26, 2009)

THey're terrible, it seems like a bunch of RBY fanboys took the types of all the major pokemon and gave them new skins.

Starters:
Grass Poison
Fire
Water

Trio:
Fire
Ice
Electric

BE MORE ORIGINAL!!! USE STEEL DARK FLYING ROCK FIGHTING NORMAL!!! USE MORE DUAL TYPES!!!

At least they had a nice Electric/Psychic type, something we don't see often


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 26, 2009)

Thta's something I've NEVER seen.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't really like those pokemon, I rather see other pokemon, Its doesn't seem appealing to me.


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Dunno probably...
> 
> Ahh... A world with 650 Pokemonz, beautiful.


Ken Sugimori has stated, back in RBY days, he had created designs for 1000 pokemon. Now at 493, half of it has been covered. A few more generations are sure to come.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 26, 2009)

SUCKY.
I looked at the first two starters and got sick.


----------



## miku hatsune (Jul 26, 2009)

I kinda like the bad egg one. ^^


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 26, 2009)

It was interesting, but overall not up to par with Game Freaks designs. I also hate the idea of having virus pokemon, wouldn't work in a Pokemon game.

Although I thought it had some very cool ideas, I realized there wasn't a swordfish Pokemon which we need. A few of the others are cool too, but some of them as said before don't have that Pokemon feel to them.


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2009)

To be honest, these pokemon don't seem to be too bad in my opinion.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 26, 2009)

Some of them look cool. I think they should seriously not make a 5th generation.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

I think they look pretty cool.


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 27, 2009)

I like sympoly though.  I look forward to it!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

The Bad Egg has to be the best.

It's like a zombie Chansey ;o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

They don't even look like pokemon...


----------



## PaJami (Jul 27, 2009)

Some of them seem like good pokemon, but some don't. I really don't like many of the names, don't seem Pokemon-ish. But some of the designs look like Pokemon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Some of them seem like good pokemon, but some don't. I really don't like many of the names, don't seem Pokemon-ish. But some of the designs look like Pokemon.


All of the pokemon kind of look the same. No eye variations, etc. PLus, like was said, they're cell-shaded which doesn't look good with pokemon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I think they look good. But some of them look more like digimon than pokemon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the grass and water starters. Why is it that charmander is the only cool looking fire starter?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

Some of them are also mixed pokemon, for example: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lugia-Umbreon/forgot the name of the pokemon with that coloring other than umbreon)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Some of them are also mixed pokemon, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the mareep family's horns.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 27, 2009)

Seraphanim has too much hair.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 27, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> they don't really look like pokemon...


That's what we said about fourth gen. I really don't like this list, but I do agree that a 5th generation is a big possibility.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

Me and my friend made up a pokeon generation a few years back. We had a map thought out, over 100 new pokemon. New legendaries, gym leaders and elite 4, EVERYTHING! 
We called it pokemon sun moon and star.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

yes now the new pokemon games should b based after planets n stuff since they already named them after colors, metals, n gems -.-


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

Light and virus? Wonder what they're weak to.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Light and virus? Wonder what they're weak to.


Probably each other, Light would be super effective on Virus, but I'm not sure about virus.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virus is strong to Electric. Light is strong to dark.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

Pokemon can go play in traffic if they made a Generation 5.


----------



## miku hatsune (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol the Hulala is weird.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 2, 2010)

This doesn't look so glitchy to me.

Lolmissingnowannabelol.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

They just look like older ones which have been through a blender with some others.
I would prefer it if Gamefreak did what they ALWAYS do.
Sit down, spend a good few years making them THEN release them. 
I hate it when Good game series rush theese things and end up killing the WHOLE series


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2010)

These are fan made, and are terrible. But I do like the type combinations some have.


Also, why in the world did you bump this?


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

They're cool but, it isn't Pok


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, they're awsome!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 7, 2010)

This is my favorite. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Neutrole


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 14, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> These are fan made, and are terrible. But I do like the type combinations some have.
> 
> 
> Also, why in the world did you bump this?


I was about to ask the same thing XD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

I like them


----------



## captaj12 (Feb 16, 2010)

here's proof of a 5th generation 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 16, 2010)

These are just splices, pokemon needs something to redeem themselves... Especially after D/P


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> here's proof of a 5th generation
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


That's old news. and there's been multiple topics on it, no need to bump this one.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

They look good and bad maybe if i were gay i would like them more.

my favorite pokemon in the list is





Lol i think it has the Photobucket move i know it will pwn


----------



## muffun (Feb 16, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> They look good and bad maybe if i were gay i would like them more.
> 
> my favorite pokemon in the list is
> 
> ...


And maybe if you were smart we would understand you more.

Stop bumping this.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was active when i posted that.


----------



## muffun (Feb 16, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking to everyone.


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

Might be a stretch of a bump, but. =S
Does anyone fnid these fakes better then the new real ones coming out?


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes and but no, It's better than the starters but we've not actually seen them in game, anime or in their evolution form.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll end up buying the 5th gen games (or emulating them, like I am with Soul Silver since parents are too cheap to let me spend MY MONEY! D:< ) but in my opinion it all went down hill starting with the 3rd gen.

EDIT: I had NO CLUE I WAS BUMPING THIS


----------

